# Yardman 1999 604G won't move



## Jeff Cold (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm refurbishing a 1999 MTD Yardman. It has a vari speed drive with Forward-Neutral-Reverse. It has an accelerator pedal that controls the tightness of the lower drive belt via two idler pulleys. I know we installed the lower and upper drive belts properly, but it will not move forward and backwards regardless of pressing on the accelerator. A picture is attached.


----------



## sawnuts (Feb 12, 2021)

Jeff, 
Did you ever get this resolved? I am having a similar issue but my tractor just does as soon as I press the go pedal.


----------

